# Got my European trophys from 2008



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Yesterday I got my European trophys from 2008 back from the taxidermy.
Oh, I am so proud of this two new members at my wall collection. I must say Martin Bernd, owner of the taxidermy made a good and quick job.

Here some pictures from the 170 kilo boar shoulder mount.

View attachment 450125


And his place on the wall.
At the right side will hang later my warthog and the left side is waiting for a bushpig.

View attachment 450126


And here the pictures from the mouflon with full curl.
Right horn length 81 cm, left horn 83 cm.

View attachment 450127


And his place on the wall.

View attachment 450128


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice, very very nice Frank. Congrats. Hope to come and shoot one of those pigs somewhere in the future..

Willem:darkbeer:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

bowman africa said:


> Nice, very very nice Frank. Congrats. Hope to come and shoot one of those pigs somewhere in the future..
> 
> Willem:darkbeer:


Willem, I will try my best to organize this hunt in France for you.


----------



## fn257 (Dec 12, 2003)

Outstanding! you have some very nice looking trophies on that wall.

I failed to see any of your trophy bull mice:wink:



Mark


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

Frank, those trophies look very nice!!! One of these days, you won't have any space in the house left for your trophies.:wink:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Awesome Frank! They look great!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

fn257 said:


> Outstanding! you have some very nice looking trophies on that wall.
> 
> I failed to see any of your trophy bull mice:wink:
> 
> ...


Hey Mark, nice to see you here !!
I have a really big trophy bull mouse in progress, but the taxidermy needs special tools to do his job. I think in two or three weeks the hungry bugger will come out of his holes and the hunting season will start again. My Safari is all ready and well tuned by 88 lbs and a arrow of 600 grain. I hope to have this year the same hunting luck like last year.

@ Engee

Nice to hear from you again, sorry that I not wrote any PM or mail after my holiday, but I was in a unusually situation in the last weeks. I work at a detailed report at Tzaneen, Yamani, Baobab and all the good times together with some of us AT members ( I hope Nimrod 100 get me support by translation from duits / engels ).

@ Ruhan

I wait for 7 heads more from S.A.:embara: My home looks like a taxidermy workshop, but at each head is a pice of my heart and a hunting story behind them. You was by three of our hunting moments thereby and I guess you will never forget them. I will never forget the heartbeat what I feel by a really hunter:wink:

Friends for a lifetime:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice trofees Frank

Have a nice day

Groete
Stefan


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Frank,

Congrats they look awesome on your wall.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice Frank. The Impala left last week for the Cape. It should be at Buck and Bass already.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Trophies*

Well done Frank!


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Niiiiice trophies Frank.
Your trophy "hall" is growing :wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> Nice Frank. The Impala left last week for the Cape. It should be at Buck and Bass already.


That sounds good Bossie, I hope to get the two Impalas from this year together with the other 5 heads from last year in mid of next year. Oh man, slowly but surely my house is full of trophys.

P.S. at the weekend I will cook a oxtail in my swartepotjie ala Bossie:wink:
One of the most important ingredients I have now in stock : *Brannewine*


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*sweet trophies Frank*

I am sorry I missed you at Baobab this year, maybe on a future visit we will meet in person.

Take care,

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

spatan said:


> I am sorry I missed you at Baobab this year, maybe on a future visit we will meet in person.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Spatan:cocktail:


Lloyd, the convention at Baobab was excellent !!! I am so happy to was there.
I hope also to meet you in person at my next visit.

Cheers

Frank


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> One of the most important ingredients I have now in stock : *Brannewine*


And remember the golden rule Frank:"IT IS NEVER TO COLD FOR ICE!" :wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> And remember the golden rule Frank:"IT IS NEVER TO COLD FOR ICE!" :wink:


Bossie, I never forget this Suid Afrikaans rule:wink:
But a German golden rule is " IT IS NEVER TO HOT FOR A TEE "

Remember my at Friday night 8:00, I will send a Cheers to the southern hemisphere with brannewine, coke and ice:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Hoytitoyti (Feb 14, 2006)

*Trophies*

Nice trophies Frank! I like your shirt too!


----------

